# Automatic Filesystem Check Failed



## lindsey (Oct 2, 2011)

The booting up process stalls on this error:

http://www.mathannotated.com/otherstuff/IMAG1177.jpg


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 2, 2011)

So hit enter, put [cmd=]fsck -y[/cmd] and reboot (or type 'exit') when it's done.


----------



## pbd (Oct 2, 2011)

You can add


```
fsck_y_enable="YES"
```

to your /etc/rc.conf so that fsck is run with -y option automatically.


----------



## lindsey (Oct 3, 2011)

A most worthy tip pbd! 

TY DutchDaemon also for the original solution.  I confirm it works.


----------

